# Upper grill



## BaronUNIX (8 mo ago)

Hello everyone ! I wonder if non RS upper grill is compatible with RS package ? I know that down grill is different but what about upper ? ( Year 2017 )


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

bekasulaberidze said:


> Hello everyone ! I wonder if non RS upper grill is compatible with RS package ? I know that down grill is different but what about upper ? ( Year 2017 )


Welcome Aboard!

Interesting question. If no one answers, look at pictures online to see if there are any outward differences. If not, it will probably fit.


----------



## BaronUNIX (8 mo ago)

Here is answer, non RS upper grill is compatible with RS body !


----------

